# WHY TAKE FRY AWAY FROM MOM???



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

I have the mom and the fry in a 45 gal tank, why do people take the fry out....i have a 20 gallon tank ready for the fry but im not sure if i should move them. they seem to be ok with the mom. should i move them or no. or should i move the mom to the 20 gallon tank and leave the fry alone in original water conditions????
also is it normal for the mom to act sluggish after giving birth and loss of color?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Loss of color is very common after breeding...some say colors barely ever return.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

For one reason, IMO the mom can get cannabilistic on her kids. When they get done breeding, the mother tend to be weak (lost of color) and needs shelter (food) to gain back their energy. That source of food can be anything, including their fries. That is why you see the dad pop into place (protecting the eggs, see them guarding it), since they have plenty of energy, they dont need to feed or find their food. In theory, Mom is hungry after giving birth! kids or not, she needs to survive also! Its survival of the fittest, screw the rest!! the piranhas life!

I hope this make you understand alittle better on how piranha's life is all about!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't know what your money situation is but it's easier to move the pair of breeders out then the fry unless you know what you're doing and build an incubator. That is to say in my experience until I built, tried and tested multiple versions of an incubator to increase the success rate of the fry living outside the host tank.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Don't know what your money situation is but it's easier to move the pair of breeders out then the fry unless you know what you're doing and build an incubator. That is to say in my experience until I built, tried and tested multiple versions of an incubator to increase the success rate of the fry living outside the host tank.


Ok thanks a lot for the tips. Mom was VERY beautiful VERY red and now her face is all white, i hope her color comes back or it would be sad...the father passed away which is extremely sad. Im going to move the mom into the 30G and leave the fry along. 
THANKS

ps if i put the mom with another male what are the chances of her breading again. also how long does it take to...lay eggs and then have the eggs hatch. i wanna know when she mated


----------

